# Airide Suspension



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I find the ride a little bumpy (van like) on my Tribute 550 and I wonder if any other Panel Van Conversion owners have had the Airide system fitted, and if it is successful.
Symonspeed says it would work out ok, and the blurb on the the store page claims success with panel vans, but it would be nice to hear from PVC owners who have it.
The bump stops on the new Fiat appear to be in full contact with both the body and springs at all time, which would not seem to help the ride, and in fact Symonspeed say it is in fact an MOT failure normally.
So I am sorely tempted, especially with the levelling features on site.
Any thoughts welcome please
Ta
Paul


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

We have Airides fitted. Ride is far better with Airrides inflated than without, you notice less lean in the corners and roundabouts, and being overtaken by larger vehicles on Motorway less deviation from bow wave effect.

David


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like your either overloaded or due new springs, it wants checking befor you make any mods
Geo


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Sounds like your either overloaded or due new springs, it wants checking befor you make any mods


Geo

Negative-we are talking a brand new van here, lightly loaded if anything.
According to Symonspeed Fiat have started to do this and are arguing that they are not simple bumpstops. He (Symonspeed) said it would ride better if they were removed altogether, but I don't fancy that.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Air*

Not sure if this will help you.

We have a Merc 416 with twin rear wheels. Mercs 3XX series do suffer from body roll and bow wave than the 4XX & 616 series. However whilst our van does not have the sway and bounce it does have a very truck like ride in the rear. Not so bad for me as I am usually over the front axle (Driving).

In a bid to smooth out and soften the rear passenger ride I was going to fit Air Assisters. I was strongly advised not to as whilst Air Bags on the suspension will reduce body roll, sway and bow wave. It will make the ride stiffer and more truck like.

The only true option I was given was to fit Full air suspension as fitted to Ambulances. However, at around £6,500+VAT fitted >>>Gilde-Rite<<<
The passnegers can "Bump-It or like it"

Any help?

Trev


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Fiat have started to do this and are arguing that they are not simple bumpstops


 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## 104610 (May 19, 2007)

Hi Oldenstar,
The Tribute is supposed to have "Camping car suspension" as stated in their brochure and their brochure also boasts :

"The Tribute range delivers the perfect combination of luxurious car-like travelling, along with sumptuous living space."

This suspension is fitted by Fiat and was developed originally for the coach built chassis. I got a brochure from Fiat on this before I ordered my 650 and was one of the deciding points for me to go for the Tribute.

Could be worth while checking to see if you have it fitted before putting you hand in you wallet! Also if it is fitted it would be worth while knowing if it is no good. :roll:


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, I suspect that this system is their 'Camping Car Suspension'.
However our local roads really are appalling and I have found the suspension 'hard'.
Of course the Tribute 550 has a relatively short wheelbase which doesn't help the ride, but this morning I have reduced the rear tyre pressure from the 62psi which was as supplied to about 56psi, and I will see if that improves the ride.
I am probably being a bit picky because generally I am very pleased with my van, but with all the domestic equipment (pots and pans etc) there is a lot more to rattle over rough roads.
Thank you all for your experience and thoughts, and I will ponder awhile before reaching for wallet (again)


----------

